# T & A's wedding



## Chiller (Jul 14, 2008)

Finally after a year and a half of planning I had the honour of walking my daughter down the aisle on Saturday. In between nerves, laughter and tears I managed to snap a few photos of things. Did not get a lot of shooting in tho. It was banned by the bride,  but I managed to talk her into letting me try some. Most of the images I got were while the real photogs were doing their gig. I know I missed a few settings, but ....it was the day that mattered to me. Tammy and Adrian are now on their honeymoon for 2 weeks



 


This little toy was a gift. The limo company called at 9am, to say the air conditioner broke on the lime that we had reserved, and asked if we would mind a stretch hummer.  There was no thought in that anser.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats to your daughter!

some nice shots here aswell...and one big hummer!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Jul 14, 2008)

the bride is beautiful!
congrats!
:hug::


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats to the proud papa.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 14, 2008)

[Gaaaah!! Can't believe I missed this thread 'til now!]

Awwww, what a beautiful bride she is! Glad you were able to get in a few photos, as I'm sure it was a busy day for you as father of the bride. (Did you get to go in the limo too?? What a ride!)


----------



## Chiller (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for your kind words and wishes. Appreciate it very much. 

This is another edit I did over lunch.


----------



## Miaow (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats and Very nice photos  And the limo looks cool also


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 14, 2008)

The latest photo is beautiful! Love how happy she looks! What a great smile


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2008)

She looks radiant in that last one - what a smile! :love:

I love them all. Hope you got a chance to cruise a little in that big ole thang. 

Now...where are the father/daughter pics, hmmm...? You promised me pics of you in the tux. :taps foot impatiently:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. Appreciate your comments. 
Terri...pics are up someplace here. :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Jul 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you Corry.  :hugs:


----------

